# Hi there!! My Jack Russell has an allergy in the summer.....



## TeflonsShadow (Mar 4, 2010)

..... makes her itchy... her tummy gets a rash on it and goes bald, she itches her armpits so sometimes she has scabs there and the back of her paws go red and are obviously very itchy to her that she wants to lick and itch all the time.

We have trieds MILLIONS of treatments for it.....

First the vet thought it might be diet, so we went to a dry diet, and then from that to a rice, veg and raw meat diet when there was no results,

We've had creams and shampoos (malsab?), she was on steroids at one point but they depressed her and she gained weight because she didnt want to move so we took her off that...

We had a steroid spray to put on her tum and paws......

And we mainly control the problem with piriton.

Has anyone had anything like this??

She is spayed/flead/wormed/vacced and all that... I just wish I could make her stop itching  It makes her so sad and sore!


----------



## TeflonsShadow (Mar 4, 2010)

Why does noone on this forum actually respond to threads?? How am I supposed to get answers from people with simular experiences if noone will take the time to respond to my thread just because they dont know me?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Just takes some time sometimes.

I have a Cairn that gets summer allergies. Luckily I have found Eqyess microtek shampoos and sprays and it works wonders for her. Search this forum for Eqyess products and you will hear some fantastic results. If you ever have a question concerning your dog.. Always search the forum first and you will get many results.


----------



## Alaranth (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Have you had any allergy tests done? A dog belonging to a friend of my parents had similar symptoms and after testing he was found to be allergic to grass pollen, which is going to be fun in the summer!
Hope you find a solution


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

My girl just about has allergies also I've tried almost every dog food on the market still itch, I think I'm pretty sure she has SCABIES, that is what the vet said, I really can't afford his stuff he wants me to use, I do use Ivermectin
for heart worm my vet. years ago gave me the formula, so this vet. told me
I can use Ivermectin for scabies He won't tell me how to use it, He said he
doesn't want to be responsible, The only reason he won't tell me is because
he wants me to go along with him that's going to cost me a arm and leg, I
really hope that someone can help you, I'm getting so tired of people saying
everywhere I ask, They say Ask your vet. so good luck to you. also welcome
to our group. This is a nice group.


----------



## Hazak Farms (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't be too hard on your vet. Ivermectin is hardcore and can have very serious, neurological side effects and should never be used lightly. I don't even use it for my horses anymore. 

If you can't afford the treatment or want to go another way, maybe google some natural or home remedies and see if anything comes up. I have had dogs with grass allergies but never had one with scabies so I can't recommend a treatment.


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

I give Benedryl to Oak. My vet said 1mg per pound of dog. His eyes get watery and the fur around his eyes crust up, no color discharge. His snout will get itchey, and sometimes he will scratch so much that he cuts himself and it takes forever to heal because he keeps scratching. It may take 12-24 hours but Benedryl clears him up. My vet said if you go a month and still have to give Benedryl, see your vet and they may be able to put him on something stronger.

That said, I know what it's like watching your dog being miserable and feeling hopeless. There are a lot of great people on this forum with a lot of great information. Please be patient when waiting for responses.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I have dealt with a lot of allergy issues with my dogs and I know it is frustrating.

Is your dog only itchy in the summer? Have you gone through allergy testing? That will at least tell you what she is allergic to.

Also, try adding some fish oil to her diet. If it is in the summer, it could have something to do with dry skin. 

You can also try supplements like The Missing Link to help with skin/coat health.

What food is she on currently?


----------



## kriterz2003 (Aug 21, 2010)

My ten year old jack russell has had an allergy for the past four years in the summer. We ruled out a food allergy early but just couldn't figure out why she was itching her butt and hind legs to the point of no hair. She also had a bumpy itchy red rash all over her back end. I FOUND THE CURE! I started giving her Omega 3, 6, 9 fish oil supplements. August is usually her worst month for the allergies and this year she has one little spot that she chewed and even that is regrowing hair. Next year I'll start her on it earlier.. This year I started her in July after I realized that the fish oil was working for my own allergies. By the way, my dog thinks it's a treat. Yum yum fishy treat!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't say enough good things about allergy testing and allergy shots. My dog Pip (white dog in my sig) has seasonal skin allergies. We started allergy shots over the winter last year and this summer has been like night and day compared to previous years, just a really short mild flare-up in June and a very mild flare-up in the last week or so.

If your dog doesn't like the fish oil caps, sardines are a pretty cheap and easy way to give fish oil, they have a good ratio of Omega 3:Omega 6. I give my dogs 1/3 - 1/2 of one sardine on their food 3-4 times a week, but give it to Pip every day while he's having a flare of his allergies.


----------

